# He's a big boy now -lots of pics-



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

keno or rasty tasty as i call him turns 2 today.








when he was first born, hes the on on top









2 weeks

















3 weeks

















4 weeks aka 1 month

















5 weeks


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

6 weeks

























7 weeks

















8 weeks aka 2 months

















9 weeks


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

10 weeks

























11 weeks

























12 weeks aka 3 months

























14 weeks


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

16 weeks aka 4 months

































17 weeks

























20 weeks aka 5 months


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

24 weeks aka 6 months

























28 weeks old

























30 weeks


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

8 months

























8 and a half months

























9 and a half months


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

10 and a half months

























11 months

1 year!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

1 and a half years old

























2 years old!!

























My baby is all grown up and big boy now. how time flies. it seems like just yesterday i was searching for a breeder and figuring everything out.

now he has taught me alot about the husky breed ( koozie is a lazy boy). now i want to try my hand at skijoring or scootering, as soon as i can figure out how to get started!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

He is beautiful. All of your dogs are -- they're some of my favorite DF dogs and you always take such lovely pictures of them. 

Happy birthday to Keno!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I LOVE the serial pictures that you took of the three together on the couch! Watching him get bigger and bigger compared to the others is awesome! I'm stealing that idea!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy birthday Keno!!

I LOVE how you've captured his coat colour change! It's like he went from really dark to light and then dark again.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i would so recommend it to new puppy owners if you have other dogs, its crazy to look back and see how tiny he was...not that he is huge now, but still!!

and his coat did do some crazy changing, at one point you couldn't even tell he was the same pup....i kinda wish he would have kept his raccoon eyes though!


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ohhhh my gosh. Keno is my favorite dog on DF... hands down. This picture... *passes out*


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow that was awesome! You should really do a video slide show to show the age progression!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

What a handsome boy! And great pictures; I want a new camera


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

JessRU09 said:


> Ohhhh my gosh. Keno is my favorite dog on DF... hands down. This picture... *passes out*


i miss him being that cute and little...although he still seems to think he can fit in my lap, silly boy



Labmom4 said:


> What a handsome boy! And great pictures; I want a new camera


can you tell when i got a new camara, the pictures got a billion times better lol


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

LOVE your pups. Happy B-Day, Keno!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Beautiful!! Happy Birthday, Keno! I love how his color/mask has changed.


----------



## Kayote (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm with Sibe. Haha. The mask change is amazing. 
Huskies are so awesome. LOL


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Aw, that mask did some silly things over time. He's still got some of it though! That last picture is stunning!


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

Absolutely amazing pic's!!!


----------



## lo0oree (Feb 16, 2010)

My Rocky looks EXACTLY like keno body wise especially in your 6mo pictures! It's crazy, I thought maybe Rocky was a husky/GSD mix from his coloring and tail, but it's almost exactly the same as Keno's. Rocky's mask and head shape is just different. Sorry for the hijack, Happy Birthday Keno!


----------



## Milo23 (Feb 10, 2011)

Your dogs are gorgeous! In some pictures it looks like he has glasses! Very funny  And he always seems smiling as if you photoshopped some pictures! I love that


----------

